# Sans adsl, ni WiFi, Un iPad ?



## Php21 (19 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous

J'habite en pleine campagne, et j'aimerai bien m'offrir un iPad quand il sera dispos en Fr.

Mais le problème vient que je n'ai aucune connexion adsl. Donc ni Wi-fi.
Pour en avoir une, par sat, il faudrait que je fasse une demande au Conseil Général qui pourrai certainement m'aider financièrement à hauteur de ± 350 , alors que toute l'instal me couterai ds les 650 .
Je n'ai pas les moyens à ce jour.

Pouvez vous m'expliquer à quoi me servirai un iPad, si ce ne sont que les jeu Solitaire ?
Je ne suis pas joueur (54 ans).

Mon iPhone me permettant de m'informer de tout lorsque je me couche (45mn à 2h, parfois).

Bref, je suis un peu perdu face à cet iPad.
Merci d'avance
pour m'aider ds la compréhension d'un iPad ss condition idéale.

je pense ne pas être le seule ds ce cas.
J'espère !!!!    

Php


----------



## twinworld (19 Avril 2010)

drôle de question. C'est un peu compliqué de vous dire ce que vous pourriez faire de votre iPad puisqu'on ne vit pas avec vous. On ne sait pas si vous vous déplacez, si vous lisez beaucoup, si vous rédigez des documents à l'extérieur de chez vous... etc. 

Pour savoir à quoi pourrait vous servir un iPad, il faut aller lire des  articles sur les types d'applications qui seront proposées. Et vous  regardez si, compte tenu du fait de votre installation à la maison, ces  applications pourraient vous être d'une quelconque utilité.


----------



## pickwick (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

L'ADSL par satellite serait peut-être une solution pour vous...

http://www.tooway.com/fr/a-propos-tooway.html

bon courage


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Avril 2010)

la première question que je me poserais c'est: ai-je besoin d'avoir un bureau mobile. Un ipad c'est un peu comme avoir un ordinateur portable... en ai-je besoin?  Ca l'ipad ne permet rien de plus que ce qu'un imac peut faire. Enfin si, pour de la lecture de documents cela peut-^ter bien plus agréable.

Si oui alors, ensuite vient la question ipad ou ordi portable?  

On ne peut répondre à votre place.


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2010)

Personnellement, dans ton cas, je prendrais quand même un iPad pour m'en servir de centre de regroupement de mes documents.

Lire des livres, des BD, écrire des textes, dessiner, créer dessus et également voir des vidéos, etc.

Bien sûr, tout cela en synchro avec mon iMac qui lui a internet pour charger les logiciels.

Il n'y a pas si longtemps, j'utilisais un Newton et un Palm. Tous ceux que j'ai eus n'avaient pas de connexion au net et ils ne me quittaient jamais.

J'y inscrivais ma liste de course, je dessinais dessus, etc. C'était indispensable.

Maintenant j&#8217;'ai un iPhone et je suis connecté en permanence. Je me rends compte que je suis moins créatif, plus en train de regarder ce que les autres ont fait. DU coup, une connexion en permanence au net c'est additif et pas toujours très productif


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Avril 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> la première question que je me poserais c'est: ai-je besoin d'avoir un bureau mobile. Un ipad c'est un peu comme avoir un ordinateur portable... en ai-je besoin?  Ca l'ipad ne permet rien de plus que ce qu'un imac peut faire. Enfin si, pour de la lecture de documents cela peut-^ter bien plus agréable.
> 
> Si oui alors, ensuite vient la question ipad ou ordi portable?
> 
> On ne peut répondre à votre place.


Tout-à-fait d'accord avec la démarche et la conclusion.

En revanche, je ne pense pas que l'iPad soit à mettre au même niveau qu'un ordinateur portable. Il est beaucoup plus limité, et plus orienté vers la connectivité. Il ne se situe pas dans la catégorie du MacBook (ou plutôt du ModBook), mais à mi-chemin de celle de l'iPhone ou de l'iPod Touch.

En effet, si l'on n'est pas "branché" (avec ou sans fil), il est inutile d'espérer faire grand chose. Les fonctionnalités proposées de base sont grosso-modo celles d'un smartphone ou d'un ebook, et à moins de jailbreaker l'appareil (avec tous les risques et inconvénients que cela implique), les applications supplémentaires qu'on y fera tourner sont exclusivement celles proposée sur le site d'Apple, d'où elle devront être téléchargées.

Par ailleurs, *l'iPad ne remplace pas un premier ordinateur*, puisqu'Apple précise dans les pré-requis qu'il faut disposer par ailleurs d'un Mac (sous Leopard ou plus récent) ou d'un PC (sous XP SP3 ou plus récent) avec une prise USB, le logiciel iTunes installé et un accès à Internet.


----------



## Php21 (19 Avril 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses,
Qui elles même, me créent quelques problémes !!!
je reviens sur le forum à partir de 18h  
A+

Php


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Avril 2010)

@pa5cal: oui je suis d'accord avec toi, mon comparatif n'était pas de comparer l'ipad ç-à un portable, mais juste de la mobilité d'un tel support.

Je pense comme toi, sans connectivité au réseau, à part la lecture de documents, je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de l'ipad.  Cela fait cher pour l'utilisation que Php21 risque d'en faire.  Mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut de ses petits sous  


Si Php21 veut se faire plaisir, pourquoi pas...


----------



## Php21 (19 Avril 2010)

Re salut

Je crois que vous avez tous raison .
Déplacements: Rares, travail hors maison-bureau: Non, un bureau mobile: Non, Adsl: Non etc&#8230; NON
Avant l'iPad, qui me parait-être un superbe objet, je vais plutôt opter pour un portable.
De plus, grâce à Dropbox ou à FileMagnet, mes dossiers importants me suivent avec l'iPhone.

Merci à vous
Php

PS: Autre chose, pour être en connexion continue sur un iPad, faut-il avoir un nouveau contrat FAI ?


----------



## twinworld (19 Avril 2010)

Php21 a dit:


> PS: Autre chose, pour être en connexion continue sur un iPad, faut-il avoir un nouveau contrat FAI ?


on sait pas encore puisque l'iPad n'est pas encore en vente en Europe et que les fournisseurs d'abonnement 3G ne se sont pas encore dévoilés sur le sujet.


----------

